# Video playback pauses on 8.0 amd64



## tankist02 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have 2 machines with 8.0 amd64 installed - 2-core and 4-core Intel. On both computers video playback pauses for a few seconds when playing a large (e.g. VOB) file using mplayer or vlc. I use KDE4 and nv driver. Any ideas where to look to resolve the issue? For example, should I try different video drivers: nouveau or NVidia beta for amd64?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 11, 2009)

The nvidia beta works fine. Haven't noticed any weirdness in full-screen video playback.


----------



## adamk (Dec 12, 2009)

tankist02 said:
			
		

> On both computers video playback pauses for a few seconds when playing a large (e.g. VOB) file using mplayer or vlc.



Usually mplayer is quite vocal about playback problems.  Have you tried launching mplayer from a terminal to see if mplayer throws any error messages when it pauses?

Adam


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 12, 2009)

I get significant pauses in audio playback, running 8.x amd64 on a Turion X2 since Feb.  From running sysutils/htop, the hiccoughs seem to occur when the mplayer, xmms, or mp3blaster process switches CPUs.  I don't have a solution, though.


----------



## mickey (Dec 12, 2009)

Which video output driver did you use with mplayer?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 12, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I get significant pauses in audio playback, running 8.x amd64 on a Turion X2 since Feb.  From running sysutils/htop, the hiccoughs seem to occur when the mplayer, xmms, or mp3blaster process switches CPUs.  I don't have a solution, though.



I've never witnessed that. Maybe try using cpuset(1) as a temp fix?


----------



## oliverh (Dec 13, 2009)

tankist02 said:
			
		

> I have 2 machines with 8.0 amd64 installed - 2-core and 4-core Intel. On both computers video playback pauses for a few seconds when playing a large (e.g. VOB) file using mplayer or vlc. I use KDE4 and nv driver. Any ideas where to look to resolve the issue? For example, should I try different video drivers: nouveau or NVidia beta for amd64?



Try the nVidia blog it's way better than the crappy nv driver.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 13, 2009)

What's the output of xvinfo ?


----------



## tankist02 (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks like corrupted VOB files. I couldn't reproduce pausing with other files. When I burned the problematic DVD it had problems playing in a DVD player. 

Thanks everybody for help.


----------

